# Source For Swing Arm Latching Television Wall Mount



## Thunder Mountain (Jun 24, 2012)

Our 2012 210RS has a really nice swing arm wall mount with a latching mechanism. It also lets you lift off the television leaving the mounting plate attached to the television and the arm mounted to the wall. There are no identifying marks on the mount. Anybody got a clue for a source for another one. A friend of mine really wants one.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought mine from Camping World. Works great and locks in place for travel.

Link http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/locking-cantilever-mount/51564


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Call keystone and have them check your trailer's file, and they might have it in there.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Thunder Mountain said:


> Our 2012 210RS has a really nice swing arm wall mount with a latching mechanism. It also lets you lift off the television leaving the mounting plate attached to the television and the arm mounted to the wall. There are no identifying marks on the mount. Anybody got a clue for a source for another one. A friend of mine really wants one.


I checked mine also with no luck finding a part number. The website here RV TV  has some very good information on TV mounts. Good luck and happy camping.


----------

